# Headlamp polishing



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Some time ago, a thread was posted about headlamp polishing and one member was waiting fora magic gizmo to be delivered…..

What was it, how well did it work and all sorts of similar questions.

Can anyone help please ? Our MH headlamps need polishing to remove the discoloured that seems common on these plastic surface, it was pointed out on our last MoT equivalent…….

Can anyone help me over what works to do this job ? I see to remember wet and dry, but very fine and buffing….

But my memory may be bluffing me !

Over to you knowledgable lot….


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Turtle Wax rubbing compound or if not to bad toothpaste then polish with wax


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It was Kev. He ordered a rotary polisher from Ebay I think, for a very good price.

C'mon old man - have you tried it yet??


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Recently did mine, best to remove from van as it is messy, although if you mask up around them should be OK.
Start off by wet sanding with some 800 grit wet or dry paper, keep to straight strokes and use a soft pad and not finger tips, once the lens looks to be an all over opaque white after being washed off with clean water, ideally using a power polisher (if rotary more care required than if orbital) start with a medium grade cutting compound and then progressively moving to less abrasive compounds until finishing with some very fine polishing compound.
Alternately you can buy various kits to do the job, but if you read the reports for them most seem to have disappointed customers.

If they are quite bad a lot of effort will be required but persevere and it will be worth it.


.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Brasso the metal polish is ideal for perspex.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Posted at the time G.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Said fred

https://forums.motorhomefacts.com/2...57-good-bit-kit-just-arrived.html#post3183115


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I've been using Permatex Fast Orange for a number of years without any problems, a quick wipe with a damp microfilm cloth and a spot of Fast Orange every few weeks keeps it clean and shiny. 

Available from Halfords and other outlets for about £6.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Burger, that seller has ended the sale, so will have todo some more,rapid, research while here in U.K.


----------

